# September 24th....



## DueSeptember

*MY DUE DATE*


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry.

If it helps, I found the idea of my due date a lot harder to deal with than the day itself. Most days are sad for me so it wasn't really any worse or easier than any other day.

Have you got anything planned for the day to make it extra special?

Hugs hun xxx


----------



## angel jayvian

:'( o hunny I know how you feeling . I know I will be a mess on my due date :( December 10.


----------



## DueSeptember

*I'm Sad I always think about her and if she was here How would it be....I dont have anything planned but might do something special because I am working that weekend...I am hoping to TTC soon I really want to have a family with my OH....It is all God's plan...*


----------



## SarahJane

DueSeptember said:


> *I'm Sad I always think about her and if she was here How would it be....I dont have anything planned but might do something special because I am working that weekend...I am hoping to TTC soon I really want to have a family with my OH....It is all God's plan...*


Just do what you need to in order to get through the days xx:hugs::flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

SarahJane said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> *I'm Sad I always think about her and if she was here How would it be....I dont have anything planned but might do something special because I am working that weekend...I am hoping to TTC soon I really want to have a family with my OH....It is all God's plan...*
> 
> 
> Just do what you need to in order to get through the days xx:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

*I am...some days are good and some days I just want to cry  but I have been coping okay I guess...I didnt get depressed I think the few days after I lost her were really Bad and thought I would never be okay but I seem to be Okay...I still live my life but always think about her  ALWAYS*


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I am just so sorry. I know for me I was dreading my due date 8/7 but I find the six month anniversary of her death was worse for me, not sure why :cry::cry::cry: I will be thinking of you and just know we are all here for you whenever you want to talk. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*I know thanks...It has been so hard I think that I always take a lot out on my Boyfriend when I know I shouldnt...He hasnt done anything wrong but he is always around so I always blame him smh I need to stop *


----------



## mhazzab

i'm sorry. My due date was october 15th, but because it was twins, we were kind of preparing ourselves for them to come mid-end september, so I'm really starting to feel it too now. Can't stop thinking about what things should have been like right now for me. 

we're all here for you xxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

The days leading up to a due date are much harder than the day itself. Organise now to take the day off work and plan to do something special with your OH. Last year on my angel Kyles due date my husband and I made an angel memorial garden in the yard. Send balloons up to heaven with a note for her perhaps. A due date can also bring a sense of closure. I dont mean you will forget about her, or miss her less. But there is something peaceful about it.


----------



## MaevesMummy

SarahJane said:


> I am so sorry.
> 
> If it helps, I found the idea of my due date a lot harder to deal with than the day itself. Most days are sad for me so it wasn't really any worse or easier than any other day.
> 
> Have you got anything planned for the day to make it extra special?
> 
> Hugs hun xxx

I agree with Sarah, i find days I expect to be hard not so hard as the unexpected bad days. 
I didnt do anything to mark my due date as IO know its rare for babies to come on the EDD. Other people have done lovely things for their babies though like releasing a balloon. 
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*We might do something depending on what time I have to work I wish I could take the day off but my job is strict about us being here on our scheduled work day...it is getting closer and everytime I see something on TV with her date I wanna cry*


----------



## Mellybelle

:hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

:hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sat is coming up *


----------



## jennijunni

So sorry!! Lots of hugs!!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm sorry hun. I know the lead up to the due date is absolutely awful but if it's any consolation the day itself wasn't so bad in my experience. xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Did you manage to get some time off work. You can still do something special for Maya. Even if its just release a balloon and have a bit of a cuddle and a cry with your OH. :hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

Wishing you strength for Saturday x


----------



## yazoo

:hugs:


----------



## Bartness

**hugs**


----------



## SabrinaKat

Thinking of you for tomorrow....

best wishes


----------



## Mellybelle

Hey hun, its September 24th (over here it is). This is the day that your beautiful little girl was supposed to enter the world alive and happy. Unfortuntely something went wrong and we may never know what happened. :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your husband today. Please take the time to do something special for yourselves. Take the time to be happy for the time you had your baby girl with you. :hugs:

_"An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. 
Then whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth". 
~author unknown_


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you Ladies..I appreciate it*


----------



## LovelyLeonara

I am so sorry!!!:hugs::hugs: I cannot seem to hold it together on the most trivial of occasions now! I have found holding back the tears far worse though and if i need to cry, i just simply cry! I don't think there is a better cause for tears than this. 

May your darling babies rest in peace and have God watch over them!

Last week, a week after i lost my darling Leonara at 16 weeks i went to a service, lit a candle, wrote in a memorial book and also bought a rosary with her birthstone of! It didn't fix anything, but simple honoured her which she well and truly diserves. She was and is still the best thing that ever happened to me:kiss: The rosary.......its nice to have a symbol of her and I. 

We all must do something in our own ways

Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I'll be thinking of you, hubby and your precious Maya today, take care xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Thinking of you today sweetie xx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you  I am at work so maybe when I get off we will do something..I Miss Her *


----------



## mhazzab

DueSeptember said:


> *Thank you  I am at work so maybe when I get off we will do something..I Miss Her *

:hugs: xx


----------



## DueSeptember

:hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Thinking of you today :hug: I hope it passes as easily as it can for you.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thank you*


----------



## angel jayvian

DueSeptember said:


> *Thank you*

Xoxo hunz thinking of you...


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thanks xo...The day was just Horrible all around but I made it and I cant wait to TTC  Praying for that Rainbow Baby!!!*


----------



## mhazzab

DueSeptember said:


> *Thanks xo...The day was just Horrible all around but I made it and I cant wait to TTC  Praying for that Rainbow Baby!!!*

glad you made it through. I hope Maya sends you a rainbow soon xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

*Thanks me toooo A little Sister or Brother*


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm sorry the day was horrible. :hugs: There really isnt a way to make a due date a "good" day.


----------



## DueSeptember

*I know...I am still Thankful and I know one day I will get to see my Baby Doll again*


----------

